# How do happy shrimp look like



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

I am playing with my co2 levels and trying to find out if the fish and shrimps are happy. The fish don't gasp at the surface and swim around. How do you find out if the shrimps are happy? What are the signs of happy or stressed shrimps? So far they don't swim laps around the glass. They just hang out on the substrate and rocks.


----------



## SERRCH (Mar 27, 2016)

I have noticed that when they are stressed they stop moving (like sleeping) and seek for hiding places..
When they're happy, they're always eating...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

I've seen my otherwise happy shrimp come to an occasional stop. They sometimes take a break from their constant foraging. As long as their front legs are involved with picking at something I figure they're healthy. If they're swimming a lot it might mean the males are searching for a freshly molted female. I keep all of my shrimp at 70 degrees, so they aren't super active, but I can look in on the tank and judge if the entire group is not pleased with something.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Shrimp that are not happy with the parameters will swim around, looking for a safer place and may even swim to the top of the aquarium and try to climb out.


Happy shrimp may also attempt to climb out as well..


----------

